# Wood trim damage - birds?



## dw287305 (Feb 25, 2017)

Something is causing damage to my wood trim recently replaced on my home. Edges of the cedar wood are being chipped off. We do have a lot of birds that hang around our roof, but just small songbird sparrows that i doubt could do this damage. I did find a nest in the attic vent wedged against the screen that is keeping things out of the attic, which could explain the vent damage, but again I've only seen small birds. And it isn't making holes like you'd expect from a woodpecker type. Any ideas what could be causing this and how to stop it? I'm in Ohio if that helps understand types of wildlife...


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Squirrels.. not always clear why they do it but they do chew wood/wood trim/wood siding... may be trying to find a way in the house to build a nest... that spot near the vent and the nesting material you found could be evidence of that..

Stopping them.. man.. nothing stops a squirrel but poison or a pellet gun.. I have never found any spray or whatever that has ever stopped a squirrel from doing what it wants..


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

That is the work of "Tree Rats with Tails". 

Best bet is to get the trim wrapped as well as the gable vent.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

+2 on the squirrels, any tress overhanging the house making things easy for them?
If there was an old squirrel nest in there, new squirrels will smell that and want back in.
You might but a motion detected camera on the spot and get a definitive answer.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

+3 on the stinkin tree rats, I have seen this a lot
death is the only answer


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Figure out how they might be getting onto your house, like from too-close trees, trellises, etc, and eliminate that path.

On the other hand, it could also be birds. There are birds much smaller than woodpeckers that can do this, they do it to my trim and siding sometimes. They look for rotten decaying wood in trees and peck at it to find insects. To a bird, your house is made of wood so it's just a funny-shaped tree.


----------



## dw287305 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I will look at trimming tree branches/bushes. And maybe some poison. Any poison recommended for squirrels?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would just cut back all the greenery. That will keep them off. Most aren't scaling vertical walls to get in like that. They just jump from trees most of the time. 

Trim back and then decide if you need to take additional measures.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

----------------------------Welcome to the forums!------------------

I've watched them climb an 8' - 1x4 corner trim on the garage to get to the bird feeder with sunflower seeds. Then grab 1x with both feet/claws and stretch out horizontally to grab the feeder 16" away... the rake board marks are where they chew the paint off to get a better grip with their claws to bite, then bend down/back to grab vent louvers with front paws, and chew to get in. Just add some hardware cloth in front of it, painted to match. BTW, your vent is severely undersized, I hope you have more on roof top.

Gary


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

dw287305 said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback. I will look at trimming tree branches/bushes. And maybe some poison. Any poison recommended for squirrels?


I wouldn't recommend poison if you have pets, or are in a neighborhood that has pets. A pet could get ahold of the dead squirrel and also become poisoned. I don't know your states laws, but I would trap and release elsewhere, or kill the nuisance squirrel(s) without poison.


----------

